# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Symfora (Bussum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Symfora (Regionaal centrum voor Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie)
IJsbaanpad 6
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van Symfora


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Symfora (Bussum).*

----------

